# spec v turbo



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33742&item=2462149259

have you seen this? I want boost!!


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

i saw that....but hmmmm....i dont know...its used and he still wants that much?


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Silvspec86 said:


> i saw that....but hmmmm....i dont know...its used and he still wants that much?


Is that the same one they were selling on hpautoworks.com?


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

thats not a bad price for the kit but it does not say who made it. Also it says nothing about the timing reduction which must be done in order not to blow the motor up from making too much low end torque.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thats a crappy kit. the guy is a member of thevboard....he blew his engine because he has no management and put the kit together himself.

the manifold is a POS. He doesn't have the BOV recirculated, so the car DEFINITELY stalls and doesn't idle, and the turbo is way too large to be running 7-8psi.

Do more research.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> thats a crappy kit. the guy is a member of thevboard....he blew his engine because he has no management and put the kit together himself.
> 
> the manifold is a POS. He doesn't have the BOV recirculated, so the car DEFINITELY stalls and doesn't idle, and the turbo is way too large to be running 7-8psi.
> 
> Do more research.


whos kit was this?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

tekmode said:


> whos kit was this?


a friend of mine made a thread about this on B15 warning peeps about it.

he found the link to the thread on thevboard to who's car it was. Basically, it's a really half-assed attempt at a turbo kit, the guy had no idea what the engine can handle, I don't have a clue who made the manifold, and I doubt there's good clearance between the downpipe and the alternator with this kit too.


It's all really, really shady. I wouldn't touch this kit with a ten foot pole.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

chimmike said:


> a friend of mine made a thread about this on B15 warning peeps about it.
> 
> he found the link to the thread on thevboard to who's car it was. Basically, it's a really half-assed attempt at a turbo kit, the guy had no idea what the engine can handle, I don't have a clue who made the manifold, and I doubt there's good clearance between the downpipe and the alternator with this kit too.
> 
> ...


ouch, that sucks


----------



## chris_taketa (Jan 29, 2004)

I wasn't thinkning of buying it, I was just found it interesting cause I havn't seen many spec v's with a turbo, that sucks that, that dude fucked up his ride. Does anybod know where I can get a body kit for a 2004 spec v?


----------



## Blue2003SpecV (Dec 12, 2003)

chris_taketa said:


> I wasn't thinkning of buying it, I was just found it interesting cause I havn't seen many spec v's with a turbo, that sucks that, that dude fucked up his ride. Does anybod know where I can get a body kit for a 2004 spec v?



Ya at yahoo.com or google.com

extremedimensions.com
visracing.com
streetconcepts.com
buddy2club.com (not sure if that is the site)

many many more.

use a search engine and you'll find many more


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

chris_taketa said:


> I wasn't thinkning of buying it, I was just found it interesting cause I havn't seen many spec v's with a turbo, that sucks that, that dude fucked up his ride. Does anybod know where I can get a body kit for a 2004 spec v?



please search. 

This thread=dead.


----------

